# side effects to Revolution?



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Has anyone heard of a cat not tolerating Revolution well? The package doesn't say anything about possible side effects, but I wonder. Celia has been nauseated and vomiting again. She got a dose of Revolution on Monday. Wednesday she seemed ok, but she vomited a little either late Wednesday or early yesterday. Yesterday she also started showing signs of being nauseated (licking her lips), didn't eat much, and vomited a little wet food. Today she wasn't hungry and was licking her lips again. She finally licked at a little bit of wet food with Fortiflora mixed in. I mixed in the rest of the packet of Fortiflora, but even that didn't tempt her. Then she vomited the little wet food she had eaten. A little while ago, she ate a little dry food and then vomited that up too.

I'm not positive about the dates, but the last time this started happening was just around the time she got the first dose of Revolution. She was making very slow but steady improvement, to the point where two days ago, I thought she was finally over whatever it was that had been bothering her.

She had full bloodwork (senior panel - chem 25, CBC, T4) and a urinalysis on Dec. 16 - all normal. She had an x-ray on Dec. 23 that showed nothing, so I can't imagine what else could be causing this. She is not a cat who ever vomits. 

??


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow (10 years old), Book (3.5 years), and Neelix (almost 9 months) all had Revolution this past month and I had no ill effects from anyone. Knowing how sensitive MowMow is I watched him with an eagle eye. No side effects..


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

A lot of the breeders I talk with don't use any spot-on flea treatments....they have had cats and kittens with reactions. Not a lot, but enough that they are leary.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

There are a few sensitive animals, that will show adverse reactions...

And those reaction's, sound a lot like Celia's ?

www.drugs.com/pro/revolution-topical.html


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Vetinfo says "While most side effects are rare, some animals do develop loss of appetite, nausea and vomiting. Skin irritation at the application site may occur, along with minor hair loss.
If your cat becomes lethargic, drools excessively, breathes rapidly or develops seizures, contact your veterinarian. These symptoms can be a sign of an overdose."


----------



## Misterious (Nov 19, 2014)

I noticed after the vet put Revolution on Oreo she was very tired and she went right to bed.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hm. Thanks for all the feedback and the info. It seems Celia may be a sensitive cat like MowMow. I keep a pretty close eye on her, but the symptoms didn't develop right away so I didn't even think about the possibility that it might be a reaction to the Revolution until tonight, while I was wracking my brains trying to figure out what is going on. 

Margaux and Casper didn't seem to have any side effects (I don't think Margaux's passing had anything to do with the Revolution), but Celia is the one who had that horrendous adverse reaction to her vaccinations back in March, so maybe she's one of the very few unlucky ones. 

10cats, thanks for that link. Some of her symptoms are consistent with the ones listed and the ones Mochas Mommy found - mostly vomiting, lack of appetite, lethargy. But the full package info includes rapid breathing and itching, both of which I've seen. There was one rapid breathing episode that worried me, but it went away after about 20 minutes. 

Misterious, Celia wasn't sleepy - actually, she seemed fine for a couple of days first. But I'm glad Oreo hasn't had any reaction!

I'll call the vet on Monday. As always, it's a weekend.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

> Misterious, Celia wasn't sleepy - actually, she seemed fine for a couple of days first.


reading this thread, the comment above is what makes me wonder if it is the Revolution, at all?
I say that because a couple years ago I gave a flea treatment to B.B., who is a tank when it comes to health. She has had everything imaginable from naff flea collars, to drops, pills, etc. Never had a problem with any of them... till a couple of years ago.
I gave her a "Bob Martin" product, which is as iffy as Hartz and other supermarket flea treatments. 
I gave her a heavy duty version of the flea product because the then new tiny kittens I just received were riddled with fleas. They got a 24 hr pill for their treatment.
B.B. never acted stranger than usual after I gave her, this dose. Then later that evening, about 3-4 hours later, she started to throw up. She got ill about 3 times. The next day she stayed away from food and threw up one last time, in the morning.
Slowly she regained her appetite, by that evening she had eaten something and wasn't ill, so I just kept an eye on her. Like I said, she's a tank and I didn't notice any other problems so I didn't take her to the vet.

Obviously, I won't give that product to her any more, but my point was more of...
Wouldn't she have started getting sick within those "couple" of days if it were the treatment. That stuff hits their system within 30 minutes.
I'm just putting this out there because if she is continuing to get ill, it may NOT be the Revolution and well worth a vet visit.

I'll say a wee prayer for your Celia's quick recovery from this mysterious "thing".


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

catface, I thought it was odd, too, that she wouldn't have a reaction until several days later. But I couldn't think of anything else it could possibly be.

However, after observing her for another week, I'm pretty sure it's not the Revolution (phew, because I'd like to give her one more dose), because she has days when she seems ok, and then she goes back to being nauseated. When she had the adverse reaction to her vaccinations, it was even faster than it was with your BB and the flea treament - probably within 1.5-2 hours. 

I have a new culprit in mind, but I'll post in my other thread since I'm pretty sure that the Revolution's not the issue.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok, this cannot be a coincidence. There seem to be fleas on my deck, so I gave Celia her 3rd dose of Revolution on Sunday. She ate her wet food well last night but this morning, her dry was untouched. She must have eaten a little while I was in the shower, because I came down and she had vomited mostly liquid, and a few pieces of kibble. A little later, she ate a tiny bit of wet. When I offered more, she did the lip-licking thing and has refused both wet and dry. 

This is the third time that she has started to feel nauseated and vomited about 4 days after getting a dose of Revolution. After the last time we went through this, she was a little up and down for a couple of weeks, but in the past week had been eating well, pooping normally, no vomiting. 

I thought I'd figured out that it was food intolerance or something about the bag of Blue Buffalo. Maybe that too, but strange as it is that she seems fine for 3 or 4 days after getting Revolution, this is the THIRD time this has happened. I can't imagine what else it could be.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Spirite, 
It really is sounding to much, to be coincidental...
Celia, at her age, may be more sensitive than most cats, and in her case, it takes that amount of time for the ingredients to get or enter her system (?) and when it does, it's causing those reactions (?)
Poor girl  hope she feels better soon, and doesn't back slide...
All Paws Crossed for her!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Could she be licking some of it off? They say that can make them vomit. Maybe it's her grooming a few days after the worse smell wears off?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

10cats, she had that bad reaction to her shots last year, so it's possible that she's got a very sensitive system. I remember doodlebug said it could be several days before all the fleas were gone, so maybe there is some connection with the timing?

MowMow, I wondered about that too. I know she licked some off the first time (she moved, it dribbled) and the second time, I think she managed to reach a bit with a hind paw. But I'm pretty sure she couldn't reach it this time. She wasn't too happy with how she smelled, but I haven't seen her even trying to get at the area, though who knows what she's doing when I'm not watching. Still, maybe there is something with the timing again, if she's grooming only after the smell wears off? 

I don't know. I brush her for 20-30 minutes every day, I've only seen one dead flea, and she's never had any flea dirt. Could she be ingesting dead fleas?? Ewww. Would that upset her tummy? I know it would upset mine. 8O

The only good thing is that since we've been through this before, I know it'll go away by itself. I just feel bad. She's so unhappy as it is, and since she never throws up, I know the vomiting is stressing her. 

She's not liking the smell of wet food right now, but she ate a few pieces of kibble. We'll see if it stays down. 

Meanwhile, no more going on the deck for her until the exterminator comes.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

It sure does sound like it's the Revolution that she's sensitive to, Spirite. Have you tried Advantage II? I've heard that Revolution is strong, so maybe using a different flea drop can help? May consider talking to your vet first, though, to see if that solution is feasible. I don't want to make Celia feel worse during her next treatment!

Hope Celia keeps her food down and feels better soon. Nausea can't be fun.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks TabbCatt. I'm hoping that's the end of the flea treatments. I'm itchy, but there doesn't seem to be an infestation indoors, so a few vacuumings and more laundry should do it. If it turns out she needs more treatments, though, I'll definitely ask the vet about trying something else. 

She's been a bit wobbly on the forelegs again. I don't think I connected it to the Revolution last time, but muscle tremors/ataxia are listed as a side effect. She's also been restless and shifting position frequently like she's uncomfortable. At first, I thought she was trying to flee the smell of the Revolution, then I thought she was constipated, but she's pooping fine, so by last night I was starting to wonder what might be going on. 

She's only vomited twice so far, just a little liquid the second time. The kibble seems to have stayed down. She ate a teeny amount of bacon, and a teeny amount of wet food a little while ago. If it is a reaction to the Revolution, maybe her body's accepting it better the third time around.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Spirite, Celia sounds like my parent's Pomeranian, Teddy. Teddy has had adverse reactions to almost every flea medicine (after being fine on them for the past 3 years since he was a puppy, he randomly developed adverse affects), whether it be a pill form or the ones applied to the back of his neck. With the pill form, he had a quick reaction and the vomitting began soon after ingesting it. Then the vet wanted to try the ones applied to the neck, and he was just off for a day or two and then had nausea, lethargy, and other symptoms. The vet said some pets are just more sensitive than others, but was surprised that he had a reaction to multiple brands and types. He's also sensitive to vaccines and seems to be sensitive to certain ingredients in food. Their other Pomeranian, Daisy, can handle anything with ease... poor Teddy is just sensitive.

Hopefully Celia feels better soon!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Have you ever thought about Dichotomous Earth? I read somewhere that it is a natural way to rid pets of fleas.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Some cats are more sensitive than others. Either change the brand, cut the dose or use natural product. I'd go for a more natural route.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I have one that couldn't tolerate the Revolution and the other is fine with it. I like it because it covers more but got Advantix for the sensitive one.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks to all for your good wishes and suggestions. 

Mandy and Ellie, and cat owner again, I'm glad to know that I'm not completely crazy! The warnings on the Revolution instructions say that less than 0.5% of cats had adverse reactions. I don't remember the exact numbers for dogs, but it's probably pretty similar. They tested 691 cats, so that means what, 3 cats had adverse reactions?? So cat owner again, Mandy and Ellie's parents, and I are the lucky ones to have pets in that elite group...

Mochas Mommy and NOLAKitties, I've used DE on the upholstered furniture, but I guess because the idea of using it on kitties is still new to me, it didn't even occur to me on Sunday. I went automatically to the Revolution. :| I'm hoping the issue is resolved, but if not, I'll get my hands dusty and brush it into Celia's fur. There has to be a less dusty way to use DE. I dipped a stiff brush (eitther paint or cleaning) into the jar, shook it out a little and then brushed it into the fabric, but I still ended up with dust everywhere.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I also think if she is sensitive, to use the DE. I have used it esp. on my seniors. who I am a bit hesitant to put chemicals on.


----------



## CherylM (Sep 5, 2013)

*Cats and Revolution*

I took my new kitty/cat to the vet today. I adopted her from the local humane society last week and took her for her complimentary wellness exam with a local vet today. The vet said she was just fine and had everything she needed up to date. They did recommend Revolution For Cats as it helps prevent several things including fleas and heartworms. The price they quoted me for a 3-pk of Revolution was $50. This was the first time I have ever had a vet recommend anything that included prevention for heartworms. I thought it was something only dogs got. After doing some research I see that cats can get heartworms its just not as common. 

I did run across this interesting article....

Feline Heartworm Disease: Is It Really a Threat?

regarding feline heartworm disease and "the supposedly new syndrome called HARD or Heartworm Associated Respiratory Disease", which was coined by a pharmaceutical company that just happens to make heartworm preventative for cats. Coincidence ?! Anyways...what is everyone's thoughts on giving your cat Revolution ? 

:jump


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I give it and pay 90 for the 3 pack.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

From what I understand, how it prevents heartworm disease is that it keeps the mosquitos from biting the cat? If I'm wrong, someone correct me, but that's what I thought. I think it is rare, and for an inside cat, probably not really necessary. I have a feral that I use it on. It is great on fleas and ticks, I never see either on her. If I ever do see her scratching, I know it's time for another dose of it. She has not had any side effects from it. She does look stunned when I put it on her, and if she knows I have it, she runs. I always wonder if maybe it stings a bit? I just know it's also great for ear mites. She used to have a terrible case of ear mites, and since I've been using it on her, I don't see them any longer. I know it is expensive stuff, but I think it is really good stuff....as far as flea/tick prevention goes. If you HAVE to use something, this is my pick, especially for an outside cat. I think when I bought mine it was $75 for a 6 pack, but they are usually offering some kind of promotion if you buy the large pack of it where you get one or even two doses (sometimes) thrown in, so 8 doses, or even 7, that is a deal. I live in FL, fleas and ticks are horrible. I do feel like I get a bit of a break from using as often on her during the cold months, like I can then go 2 or even 3 months, depending on how cold it gets. It works. I usually use Advantage on my indoor cats, only during the really hot months in FL, because my cats are indoors, but I have a dog the LOVES to sit in the grass, and she will bring them in, even though she gets Frontline or Advantage. It never fails, she will bring one in, and then my cats start scratching. But I only have to use it on them a few times a year, and I usually don't even have to do it every 30 days. NOw, if we had a problem with them, you HAVE to use it every 30 days, or it will get out of hand. 

I've heard others say that their cats seem stunned or dazed when you put Revolution on them. I have put it on my sisters cat also, and he does the same thing, and he runs if he knows we are trying to put it on him. Since your cat just came from a shelter, I probably would use it on her for a month or so, because I'm sure she probably has some fleas somewhere on her, and if you use it a few times, you will get them under control before there is a problem. But then, if she is going to be inside, you probably won't need to use it on her. I feel like most inside cats don't need it, unless you have a problem that gets out of hand. If you do see them inside, you should get a spray for the carpet and bedding that has a growth regulator in it, they usually sell that at the vet, the one I have is called Mycodex (I think), and you can even get it on Amazon for $20, cheaper than the vet sells it. I have had the same can for years. It only takes a bit. I HATE using chemicals, but I have had to use it in such small quantities and so infrequently over the years, and it is totally worth it. Between that, a spot on medication, and LOTS of vacuuming, if you do have a problem, or even think you might, you will fix the problem. Where people start thinking the stuff is not working is when they are not dosing every 30 days (when there IS a real problem) and not vacuuming and getting to the fleas in their environment. If you do all three of those things, you will keep on top of them. Fleas are awful! And can get out of control. But i know some vets want you to keep it on them at all times, even if they are indoors, which I do not feel is necessary. Good luck with new kitty


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

The breeder I got Jasper from was very knowledgeable about this stuff. She kept all of her Himmies indoors at all times but still treated with Revolution since they did have a dog that would (obviously) go out from time to time. I don't know how long Jasper had it on him before I got him, but he's never had any fleas or worms of any kind :thumb


----------

